# What is your favourite variety of fancy Mouse?



## geordiesmice

What is your favourite variety of fancy mouse ,juged to the standards of the National Mouse club.

Mine is Fawn Satin


----------



## Whenthecatsaway

Black/Tan <3 soooooooo cute  I have a choc/tan atm and she is gorgeous


----------



## SarahC

geordiesmice said:


> What is your favourite variety of fancy mouse ,juged to the standards of the National Mouse club.
> 
> Mine is Fawn Satin


Is it?I am surprised.Mine is broken.


----------



## Matt Haslam

Blue, no shock there


----------



## WoodWitch

I like _all_ my animals in various shades of Red/gold.
Reds, Fawns and Argentes are my very favourites this week


----------



## Jack Garcia

The NMC doesn't have gold standardized, does it? The original poster asked as per the NMC standards.

Mine would be PEW or chinchilla.


----------



## kerryann

mine gotta be blue


----------



## Matt Haslam

kerryann said:


> mine gotta be blue


good choice


----------



## Jack Garcia

lol!


----------



## WoodWitch

Jack Garcia said:


> The NMC doesn't have gold standardized, does it? The original poster asked as per the NMC standards


I never suggested that the NMC has Gold standardised :?:


----------



## Matt Haslam

the first post in this thread asks which is your favourite variety as per the NMC standards, think Jack just wondered if Gold was standardised


----------



## Seawatch Stud

When satins were first standardised in the 70s there was a gold satin, however after much debate it was decided not to allow it a standard as it had no equivalent in a normal coat. These Gold satins were found in black and pink eyed suggesting the two varieties were distinct from each other. All this is well documented in Tony Cookes book "Exhibition and pet mice".


----------



## geordiesmice

What surprises you Sarah ?


----------



## setterchick

Rex or longhaired... as far as color.. lots tri, merle, black anything w/o red eyes


----------



## geordiesmice

I cant get any more colours I have no more room lol


----------



## WoodWitch

Shiprat said:


> the first post in this thread asks which is your favourite variety as per the NMC standards, think Jack just wondered if Gold was standardised


Oh, sorry to confuse 

I said I like all my _animals_ in red/gold shades......that was in reference to my other pets (Goldfish, Ginger cat and Gold Satin Guinea Pig)......the Red, Fawn and Argente is my "NMC standards" answer


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Black is my favourite variety. The standard says it all "The colour should be a dense lustrous black." Thats all it says, and what more is there to say?.


----------



## Aussie_Dog

I think I'm going to go with Black as well. Never had one, only saw the one thread with pictures, and that's that. I love black animals and mice are no exception.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

I'm going to have to go with Seawatch and Aussie dog and say that a good self Black would be my favourite. I'm lucky enough to have one of Phil from Seawatch's Black does and she is absolutely gorgeous, a super nature too, I could just sit and watch her for ages(sad I know :roll: )I love her to bits.
I have a soft spot for Siamese and Blues also and I'd love a really cracking Black/Tan.


----------



## Jack Garcia

I think I probably underestimate my blacks because I have a lot of them. The chinchillas are the hardest variety I've bred (because I've created them myself, from a bunch of different sources) so I think that's why they're my favorite, at least for the time being.


----------



## SarahC

geordiesmice said:


> What surprises you Sarah ?


I don't think I had seen you mention it in your posts.It's a good choice though me thinks.


----------



## m137b

Chinchilla, lol, I've always wanted a chin mousey.


----------



## HemlockStud

Red xbrindle.  (I will breed these eventually!)


----------



## Jack Garcia

HemlockStud said:


> Red xbrindle.  (I will breed these eventually!)


Jenny has them. The majority of xbrindles I've seen overseas are also red. I think it's a particularly nice color for xbrindle.

They're a potentially difficult variety to breed, though, both because red is always heterozygous (Ay/*) and because xbrindle is sex-linked, so you can have only females who are both (red and sex-linked) at the same time. But being both red and female often means the mouse has a short or non-existent breeding life (as is the case with many red does), and there are no x-brindle males, obviously, so you have those three separate difficulties you have to work around at the same time, which means you have to keep a lot of mice around.

I read where somebody said once that red xbrindles would be an easy variety to breed because both red and xbrindle were dominant. Well, no. It's unfortunately not that simple.


----------



## SarahC

you do get cinnamon and agouti brindles from red brindles though which are great for breeding from if not the prettiest.I keep all of them as breeders.I have had most success in terms of production with red brindles and least with champagne .


----------



## The Village Mousery

hmmm this is hard lol choose one? ermmm i cant, simple answer is theres too many nice ones, I love any in blue, chin's and foxes but nothing beats a good looking Pew. ahhhhh i also like pointed mice so theres a whole load more....


----------



## mice-lover

I LOVE the rex mice they are soo cute although i have never owned one 
They are hard to get.

But i dont no what this little guy is. 
Could anyone help?

[IMG=http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/3639/newbies008.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mice-lover

i love all mice!!


----------



## Loganberry

Well, I'm a pale self girl - I'm a lover of chams, PEWs, and even though i've tried to get rid of them, silvers, and in the New Year i'm trying some creams as well. But i have managed to find something almost like a pale self in another section - argentes - they are lovely (when they are nice and typey and sparkly, and not luminous orange!).


----------



## Lou-Fraser

Blues all the way for me!!


----------



## SephysManda

mice-lover said:


> i love all mice!!


Same here!


----------



## paulbrv65

Well I suppose I would go for PEW then maybe PEW then Cream and their Satin counterparts but PEW is definatly my Fav. But no suprise there to people who know me.

Paul Hartley


----------



## Bella

Black tans... ever since my first doe (even though she's a poor representation) I am in love. 

I'm also quite fond of the Himalayan's. Mostly because I've never seen them in a store before, which is really the only exposure I've had to mice before I got into them myself. ^^


----------



## FeralWolf

I like silver and blue


----------



## evansrabbitranch

Is Ivory Satin standardized? I had one once and she was a real doll. Never reproduced her color though.


----------



## Kallan

Blacks  Blackblackblack! And Siameeces!


----------



## katytwinkle

Argentes!


----------



## minibears

any colour, particularly dark colours in banded, black and blue the most. i haven't been game enough to try breeding good bandeds yet, still other things to get right, also i know that marked mice can need a bigger turnover to produce quality


----------

